# Red Dead Redemption 2 in arrivo nel 2017 per Ps4 e Xbox One?



## admin (19 Marzo 2016)

La notizia non è ancora ufficiale ma sembra proprio che uno dei giochi più amati, Red Dead Redemption, possa tornare con un secondo capitolo. Il gioco, per PS4 e Xbox One, potrebbe essere presentato nel corso dell'E3 per poi essere lanciato, ufficialmente, nel 2017.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2016)

Wow! Non oso immaginare che cosa faranno nel due!


----------



## juventino (20 Marzo 2016)

Speriamo, il primo è stato uno dei migliori giochi della scorsa generazione.


----------



## mr.wolf (20 Marzo 2016)

bene, il primo era un capolavoro


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2016)

Non vedo l'ora!!!


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (21 Marzo 2016)

Uno dei giochi che ho più amato in assoluto. Mi toccherà prendere la ps4 a sto punto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2016)

Sarà incentrato sul figlio immagino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarà incentrato sul figlio immagino.



Si parla di 3 diversi personaggi controllabili, come GTA5.


----------



## Marco23 (21 Marzo 2016)

Saga che mi piace tantissimo


mr.wolf ha scritto:


> bene, il primo era un capolavoro


Anche quello sugli zombie non era male


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Marzo 2016)

The Mighty Angus Young ha scritto:


> Uno dei giochi che ho più amato in assoluto. Mi toccherà prendere la ps4 a sto punto.



Fino ad ora non ho comprato la PS4 perché a malapena ho tempo di giocare alla 3 quindi figuriamoci... Ma per questo gioco penso che sarò costretto.

Roba epica.


----------



## mr.wolf (21 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Saga che mi piace tantissimo
> 
> Anche quello sugli zombie non era male


parli dell'espansione Undead Nightmare, era bella anche quella


----------

